# Is anything selling On Ebay



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Was gonna sell some stuff off on Ebay (Despite the problems) or someplace but when I look at completed sales on Ebay and other places it doesn't look like anything is selling and prices are way low for what does sell


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You have raised the big question for eBay. Do items similar items sell and for what final purchase priced? You can ask for auction listings only and those about to expire. 

On eBay you have the thundering herd mentality. If they see something selling well, they will be on it do more listings quickly.

The trick on eBay is to offer something no one else does. On a number of items I am the only source. Here I let supply and demand set prices. If selling to lot, I'll up the price a couple of bucks. If slow, I can drop it a couple of points. Also look at feedback, a lot of praise, potential for raising price.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think the glory days of ebay are long gone. Remember the musical 'I found it on ebay' ebay t.v. commercials from 2007? That was peak for ebay. In 2008 John Donahoe succeeded Meg Whitman as eBay's President and CEO and it has been on a decline every since. Now we have craigslist is easy, local and free.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My ebay sales are dead. 

I once sold $100 a day on ebay. I now feel lucky to sell $30 a day, and many days, I am just selling $10 to $20 each day.

Part of it is the economy, but I *strongly* suspect that since ebay, under the Donahoe regime, has run ebay sellers off in droves, they have shot themselves in the foot, and taken the rest of us down too.

Simply said, ebay ran off a huge number of sellers, who, actually, were the core buyers of items on ebay.

Talk about killing the goose that was laying golden eggs.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Do you think shipping is a factor? I have been checking out some auctions and clearly some people are price gouging when it comes to shipping. That is a huge turnoff for buyers.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

paintlady said:


> Do you think shipping is a factor? I have been checking out some auctions and clearly some people are price gouging when it comes to shipping. That is a huge turnoff for buyers.


I've noticed the gouging for shipping. When you look at the USPS flat rate boxes you get a good idea what shipping costs could be. I've been buying a certain item when the seller prices it reasonably and the shipping isn't outrageous. Some folks are asking $75+ for something others are asking $20. Not sure what's up for that. 

Some may be pricing them as an antique which is somewhat ridiculous since the exact item is still being manufactured


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think eBay tried to remedy that (and their resulting loss of profits when sellers pay less in final value fees) by basing their fees on total price including shipping. The net effect for sellers is that the commission is much higher to sell a heavy item than a lightweight one.

I agree that eBay's heyday has passed.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to purchase quite a few items off E-Bay, but rarely do anymore unless it is software. The shipping prices, even without gouging, often make the item more expensive than purchasing it locally. I do think E-Bay is still a good deal for used computers and older software. I just purchased Office Professional 2003 for $30.00 including shipping. That may or may not be a good price, but I was willing to pay it. I can't even get it locally as none of the computer stores still carry it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

For me, eBay has been pretty steady. :shrug:

However, I will say, the Summer Slump has begun. But then, I rather expected it. I always have low sales in the summer...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

eBay REALLY hurt small sellers when it went to defaulting to BESt MATCH. It is now quite difficult to have your item shown on the first page of listing.

At one time I had about 500 listings. Now I'm down to about 160. Almost all are buy-it-now.

This was my intent. My eBay sales started out a a hobby, turned into a busisess and I've now turn it back into a bobby.


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

My sales have been steady. I would do better if I had more time to put into listing. As it stands now, the homesteading chores have kept me busy, I must be doing okay, as just last week, I achieved Powerseller status.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

My sales are way, way down. 
Since the change in management eBay has stated they are trying to get away from the "flea market" venue that brought the site to such prominence and have been harassing small sellers (the flea marketeers) unceasingly. Raising fees, limiting payment options, confusing dictates, changing software and making it a totally buyer oriented site.
The stated goal is to have large company sellers (China based sellers, Toy'rUs, et al) selling huge volumes, and eliminating/driving off the mom & pop type sellers.

eBay used to charge a fee on the actual selling price of the item. No fee on the s&h (although paypal always did charge a fee on the total money transferred). Now eBay charges a 9% fee on the total monies (item + S&H). Sellers had been getting around the fees previously by charging truly outrageous S&H and low prices. eBay has always had a rule against doing that, but never enforced it for some unknown reason. 

For a small, low-priced item seller like I am I cannot afford to fold the S&H into the price because that would also not allow me to offer combined shipping discounts, after all if shipping is free how can I discount it? This leaves me vulnerable to low ratings for S&H and courts disciplinary action from the eBay hoodads. 

Hmmm. Thinking out loud. Maybe if I offer combined shipping _and_ fold the S&H into the price I can always discount the price when people buy more than one. BUT- I will still get charged the 9% on the $$ I discounted on the invoice. Gotta thunk on it.


----------

